# 

## Redakcja

Aukcję prowadzą: anSi,  EDZIA, malka, Nefer, Tola, Żelka

Zapraszamy do licytacji  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: 

*Zakończenie aukcji w niedzielę 18.10. o godzinie 22.00. 

Nr konta i dane do przelewu:
Tomasz Kępka 

77 1020 1068 0000 1402 0039 0856

Bank: PKO BP

Tytuł: Forum Muratora - od ....(nick)

Stan Licytacji :9384zł + 56 zł  - liczony wielokrotnie  FANTASTYCZNY WYNIK  Było cudnie  Tomku ZDROWIEJ  
*
Dodajemy kwoty wylicytowane na Spotkaniu Forum: miotła - dwuosobowy pojazd ekologiczny( 130 zł TAR) i nalewka Edzi (120 zł malka).


Tu kliknij, aby obejrzeć przedmioty licytowane : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...zecz-Tomka1950!!!


*1. Donica z motywem kwiatowym ( Ognisko Marymont) -* *124 zł lukasza**
2.Koszyk na drobiazgi (Ognisko Marymont ),* *155 zł boguslaw
**
3.Ostatnia koszulka Muratora- 5**0 zł jea**

4.Wdzięczny jelonek -**40** zł Agduś**

5.Obraz Fundacji Złotowianka -* *600 Tomaszs 131**

6.Książka „W oczekiwaniu na dziecko”, cena wywoławcza* *30 zł - jea**

7.Dzbanek do podlewania kwiatów(Ognisko Marymont)-* *70 zł Prababka**

8.Unikatowa odznaka Muratora, znaczek nr 1 -**5**0 zł Edzia**
                                                        znaczek nr2 -* *50zł TAR**
                                                        znaczek nr3 -** 50 zł Nefer* *
                                                        znaczek nr4 -* *50 zł Tol**a* *

9.Dwuosobowy pojazd ekologiczny(miotła) nr2 -* *230 zł mwie
**
10.Zacny napój wysokoprocentowy 0,5 l Malki, -* *350 zł stary
**
11. Bombka nr1 i bombka 1 bis - Żelka -** 80 zł Boguslaw + kjuta 80 zł**

12. Bombka nr2 i bombka 2 bis - Żelka -* *80 zł Boguslaw +** kjuta 80 zł* *

13.  Medalion nr3 + medalion nr3 bis - Żelka -* *90 zł kjuta +9**0 zł Boguslaw**
14. Medalion nr4 + medalion nr4 bis - Żelka -* *90 zł kjuta +**90 zł Boguslaw

15. Legendarny numer MURATORA z Tomkiem i Majką - Żelka -* *30 zł malka**

16. Kubraczek z mgły rozmiar na każdego - Żelka -* *150 pln Ansi**

17. Butelka nr. 1  Żelki z nalewką Nefer -* *100 zł kontradmiral86**

18. Butelka nr. 2 Żelki z nalewką Nefer -* *150 zł TAR**

19. Butelka nr. 3 Żelki z nalewką Nefer -* *140 pln dusiek**

20. Kiermusówka Dziedzica od Toli i ewbuxxxo -* *160 zł XRV**

21. Kultowy kubek Muratora od maksia -* *70 zł maksiu
**
22. Pobyt 3 dniowy w Domu Pod Sosnami dla 2 os. oferuje DPS - 650 pln Mmelisa**
23. Prawdziwy banknot z byłej Jugosławii od Żelki, 
        - sztuka pierwsza -* *260 zł XRV**
          - sztuka druga - * *260 zł TAR**

24. Nalewka pomarańczowa na kawie, 0,5 l od TAR -**200 zł Zochna**

25. Prawdziwki  od Toli  -* *110zł jamles**

26. CZARUJĄCY uśmiech Tomka -* *100zł kjuta + 100zł dusiek + 50zł Arnika +50złbpis + 50 pln Swojaczka + 20zł Mirek12 + 40zł bogumil+ 50 maciejka2**

27. Iście królewska literka "R" od Rasi -* *80zł TAR**

28. Nalewka z rajskich jabłek od Toli -* *180 zł boguslaw
**
Słoiczki od wu:

29. malinki - bardziej galaretka jak dżemik -* *60zł dusiek* *
30. buraczki* * -* *45 zł kjuta**
31. dżemik truskawkowy* * -** 45 zł kjuta**
32. powidła śliwkowe* * -* *45 zł kjuta**
33. soczek wiśniowy* * -* *45 zł kjuta**
34.dżemik z borówki amerykańskiej własnej hodowli* * -* *50 zł Miras12**
35. dżemik wiśniowy* * -** 60zł dusiek
**
Jednoosobowa wejściówka, na forumowe spotkanie u Edzi pod hasłem "Degustujemy nalewkę za zdrowie Tomka"  cena wywoławcza  10 zł**

36. * *Wejściówka nr 1-* *50 zł.* *jea**
37.* *Wejściówka nr 2 -* *50 pln Redakcja**
38.* *Wejściówka nr 3. -* *30zł Miras12**
39.* *Wejściówka nr 4 -* *30 zł Maxtorka**
40.* *Wejściówka nr 5 -* *20 zł maksiu* *+ 10 zł**
41.* *Wejściówka nr 6 -** 50 zł RD2011**
42.* *Wejściówka nr  7 -** 40** zł malka**
43.* *Wejściówka nr 8 -* *25 zł wu**
44.* *Wejściówka nr 9 -  * *50 zł kjuta**
45.* *Wejściówka nr 10 -* *20 zł Ansi

**46. Destylat do nalewek by craver 1l** -* *100 zł* *+ 16 zł Romana101**47. Staropolska przypalanka od Arniki -* *60zł  tola
**
48. Pyszne wino z bzu od Arniki -** 100 zł kontradmiral86

**49. Pigwówkę wg Chefa Paula  0,5l od Ew-ka - 180 zł Edzia

50. Fotografia od joliska - Dzika róża - 80 pln Nefer

51. Fotografia od joliska - Sucho już -  35zł Amtla

53. Fotografia od joliska - Dawne czasy - 10 zł AnSi

54. Foto zestaw od joliska - Macarons - 50zł kjuta

55. Porcelana prosto z CRL od malki - 
      1.anturim 65 zł AnSi
2. orchidea - 100zł JAGODA51

56. Tęczowy królik od Agduś - 100 zł TAR

57. Pan Królik z zegarkiem - od Agduś - wu 105zł

58. Panna Króliczka- od Agduś - 120 zł mmelisa

59. Obraz Emilki - Brzoza na plótnie -TAR -120zł

60. Obraz Emilki - Drzewo w deszczu - bpis -30zł

61. Obraz Emilki - Domek w lesie - bpis 70zł

62. Suszone pomidory Wu -70 zł kontradmirał86

63. Przepis na suszone pomidory by Wu - 20sztuk
1. sztuka, IwoBW - 20zł
2. sztuka kontradmiral86 10zł
3. sztuka - braza - 20 zł + 30 zł
4. sztuka - Maxtorka - 20 zł
5. sztuka - Agduś - 20zł
6. sztuka - PaniKasia - 20zł
7 sztuka - maciejka2 - 20 zł
8 sztuka - boguslaw - 15 zł
**64. Nalewka BEZ której życie nie ma sensu - od carvera - 200 Nefer

65. Serweta "Wspomnienie lata" - od Prababki - 110 pln Bogusław 

66. Bucik Kopciuszka - 60 zł Jarek_i_Justyna

67. Pisanka z gęsiej wydmuszki - cena 40zł kjuta

68. Polska Biało Czerwony + Biało Czerwony BIS - 80 zł Bogusław + kjuta 80 zł

69. Gitara akustyczna od Zochny - 300 zł boguslaw

70. Księżniczki pomagają - I zestaw 32 czekoladek o różnych smakach, od naszych Księżniczek - 85 zł Edzia

**71. Księżniczki pomagają - II zestaw 32 czekoladek o różnych smakach, od naszych Księżniczek -* *cena 60 zł PaniKasia

**72. Serweta siwa od Prababki** - 110 pln boguslaw
**73.** Króliczka lub Króliczek na życzenie- od Agduś -* *110** zł klaraja
74. DRUGA Króliczka lub Króliczek - od Agduś -* *115zł Jarek-i_Justyna*

----------


## mwie

ja licytuję miotłę :smile: . 100zł po raz pierwszy :smile: .

----------


## kjuta

ja uderzam w procenty malkowe 50 zł  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Niestety zaraz wsiadam w pociąg i wracam w sobotę wieczorem. Dopiero wtedy obfotografuję butelki (PIĘKNE), które dostałam od Żelci (w celu napełnienia ich nalewką na ten zbożny cel  :smile: )
Musicie wytrzymać  :smile: 


Żartowałam - butelki już są  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Kochani, ja mogę pomóc w prowadzeniu ale tylko jako pracownik pomocniczy. Nie jestem w stanie prowadzić aukcji, mogę tylko pomóc prowadzącym, odciążyć troszkę i czasami popilnować.

----------


## EDZIA

> Kochani, ja mogę pomóc w prowadzeniu ale tylko jako pracownik pomocniczy. Nie jestem w stanie prowadzić aukcji, mogę tylko pomóc prowadzącym, odciążyć troszkę i czasami popilnować.


Suuuuuuuuuper, miałam właśnie do Ciebie przedzwonić, czy w ramach luzów czasowych mogłabyś pomóc, głównie przedpołudniem. :Smile:

----------


## Nefer

Nie gadaj  :smile:  Jesteś tu potrzebna  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Nie gadaj  Jesteś tu potrzebna


Nefcia Ty też, dobrze o tym wiesz  :Smile:

----------


## Nefer

Damy radę  :smile:

----------


## malka

A ja się będę uczyć od najlepszych  :smile: 
Wybaczcie więc ewentualne potknięcia, ale to mój debiut  :oops:

----------


## Żelka

No, jeśli jeszcze *AnSi* dołączy to ja znowu będę mogła za maskotkę robić.  :big grin:  Będę zaglądać i nic nie robić, jak ostatnio.  :cool:

----------


## kontradmiral86

Witam,
Wywołana do aukcji (dzięki Żelko)
Poproszę butelkę nr 1 od Żelki z wypełnieniem Nefer  za 85zł
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Żelka

*Haniu*, jesteś szybsza niż Dreamliner!!! Dziękuję Ci bardzo, bardzo! :smile:

----------


## kjuta

Żelkowe bombki wszystkie 4 po 40 zł poproszę  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Czy ja już mówiłam, że kocham *kjutę*?

----------


## kontradmiral86

Poproszę jeszcze fant nr 2-koszyk na drobiazgi za 30 zł

----------


## malka

> Czy ja już mówiłam, że kocham *kjutę*?


Pewnie z milion razy, ale chętnie usłyszymy to po raz kolejny  :smile: 




> Poproszę jeszcze fant nr 2-koszyk na drobiazgi za 30 zł


Taaaa jest szefowo  :smile:

----------


## TAR

Przelicytuje chwilowo Tomasza, obraz chce u siebie na nowe wlosci wiec:

obraz z fundacji Zlotowianka 250 zł.
Miotłe nr 1 juz mam, wlasnie doleciala  :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

*malka* widzę, że jesteś, pilnujesz, to ja biorę wolne, bo za godzinkę teściowa przyjeżdża. Zerknę wieczorkiem.

----------


## malka

Jestem i wczuwam się w rolę  :smile: 
Z tej strony też jest całkiem miło  :smile:

----------


## Arnika

Poszło...

...alkohole wyślę jak tylko będę mogła najwcześniej... :wink:

----------


## kontradmiral86

> Poszło...
> 
> ...alkohole wyślę jak tylko będę mogła najwcześniej...


Poczekamy :wink:

----------


## Zochna

To się porobiło.
Jak widać - kto późno przychodzi sam sobie szkodzi..
Widzę, że "mojego" królika przygarnęła *Wu* ..No cóż,  trudno - świetnie  :smile: 

*Bogusław* - dziękuję   za piękny strzał w gitarę  :smile: 
Poproszę o adres to wyekspediuję  :smile: 

Przelew zrobię jutro - bo internet słabo ze mną współpracuje wieczorową porą. Czy potwierdzenie należy gdzieś przesłać ?

----------


## anSi

*Zochna* - nie trzeba nigdzie i nikomu potwierdzeń przesyłać.  :smile:

----------


## Zochna

a, dzięki - rozumi_ę_ 
*AnSi* - czy ja już mówiłam, że jestem pod wrażeniem Twojego talentu aukcyjnego ?  :smile: 
Mówię jeszcze teraz , w razie gdybym wcześniej jednak nie mówiła.

----------


## PaniKasia

przelew zrobiony :smile:

----------


## Maxtorka

Poszłoooo....


Dziękuję za piękną aukcję a * Tomkowi* i *Majce* życzę siły i wytrwałości w pokonywaniu przeciwności :big grin: 
Nie jesteście sami :hug:

----------


## anSi

> a, dzięki - rozumi_ę_ 
> *AnSi* - czy ja już mówiłam, że jestem pod wrażeniem Twojego talentu aukcyjnego ? 
> Mówię jeszcze teraz , w razie gdybym wcześniej jednak nie mówiła.


*Zochna* -  to ważne dla mnie, że Ty to mówisz  :smile:  Trzeba jednak dodać, że wszystkie prowadzące dziewczyny dały z siebie wszystko  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Zgadzam się z *Zochną* w 100%!!! *anSi*, masz *T*alent!!!


Kochani, wciąż mi brakuje dwa adresy.  :sad:  :sad:  :sad: 
*malko, XRV proszę, no proszę, no proszę...., o adres!*  :yes:

----------


## johnzee

Forumowa Rodzinko, Jesteście Wielcy a nas zupełnie zatkało z podziwu, wdzięczności i zażenowania. Wykreowaliście nową filozofię pomagania: NA WESOŁO I BEZ ZADĘCIA, za to z determinacją i uporem.  Dzięki temu trochę łatwiej pokonać zawstydzenie i stare nawyki, że to my jesteśmy od pomagania ludziom a nie od brania.     Śpiewamy Wam STO  LAT ! Ślemy modlitwy żeby dobro  wróciło do Wszystkich po stokroć. Już zacznę szukać lepszych metod stymulacji i prywatnej terapii afazji. Teraz już Tomek nie ma wyjścia, tylko musi znaleźć nowy zapał do odtworzenia umiejętności czytania i pisania. To jest dla niego taki ból że ucieka od konfrontacji ale też jak za bardzo się wysila robi mu się jakiś tłok na mózgowych „złączach” i litery się mieszają. 
Dziękujemy za serce i solidarność no i za kasę oczywiście!

----------


## Nefer

Bardzo ciężko jest nauczyć się brać  :smile:   :smile:  . Tu nie ma miejsca na zażenowanie ani wstyd. 
Niektórzy mają frajdę ze zbierania kasy na zbożny cel po prostu  :smile:  I nie ma w tym nic wielkiego, więc ani zadęcie, ani powaga nie ma dobrej pożywki.
Najważniejsze, żeby Tomek miał się lepiej. 
Fajnie, że pozwalacie mi w tym uczestniczyć (piszę tylko za siebie, ale jestem pewna, że inni Uczestnicy też tak myślą). Bo to jest ogromna przyjemność dla wszystkich zgromadzonych wokół tej akcji  :smile:  
Nie analizuj tego tematu - po prostu pocałuj Tomka i niech robi co trzeba  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*Majko, Tomku,* cokolwiek napiszę będzie za mało, za to*....*   :hug:

----------


## wu

Kochani ode mnie przelew poszedł dzisiaj bo wczoraj niestety miałam bunt na pokładzie :sad: 

potrzebuję namiary od *Miraska* i *duśka* na słoiczki - tu dodam że kochana *kjuta*  :hug:  swoje wylicytowane słoiczki nakazała przesłać Mirasowi i Jego Dzieciaczkom  :hug: 

a nabywców przepisu proszę o określenie się w jaki sposób życzą sobie dostawy przepisu :wink:  pocztą zwykłą czy elektroniczną :wink:  IwoBW chce elektronicznie, więc proszę pozostałych nabywców o określenie się w tej kwestii :wink:

----------


## XRV

> Zgadzam się z *Zochną* w 100%!!! *anSi*, masz *T*alent!!!
> 
> 
> Kochani, wciąż mi brakuje dwa adresy. 
> *malko, XRV proszę, no proszę, no proszę...., o adres!*


poszło na prv  :wink:

----------


## XRV

> Zgadzam się z *Zochną* w 100%!!! *anSi*, masz *T*alent!!!
> 
> 
> Kochani, wciąż mi brakuje dwa adresy. 
> *malko, XRV proszę, no proszę, no proszę...., o adres!*


poszło na prv  :wink: 

jea /króliku jeden.../ ożesz ty jeden przelicytowałeś mnie nie ładnie.... :wink:  ale na "fajkę" to się wychodziło ...razem , a teraz przeciwko mnie Brutusie?  :wink:

----------


## Prababka

Redakcja jest szybka ,jak wicher :smile: Dziękuje,przesyłka już do mnie dotarła :smile: dzbanek jest śliczny :smile: Przyznam,wahałam sie ,czy nie zostawic go dzieciom  z Ogniska na ich kolejną aukcje,ale postanowiłam zostawić sobie-niech dzieci mają satysakcję,że ich praca może podobac sie innym :smile: Ach,te wybory... :smile: ))

----------


## Żelka

Kochani poszło do *bogusława, bpis, malki i XRV! 
*Nie odbiło się bez przygód. Nam drogę robią, pozastawiali, pokopali, przejechać nie idzie. Pojechałam drogą polną. Droga polna pozalewana, chciałam lekko objechać, no i ....., sąsiad mnie traktorem wyciągał.  :bash: Całe szczęście, że dziecię moje spokojnie w aucie siedziało z uśmiechem szerokim na buzi. Co tam sobie myślał, to jego.  :wink: 
Dzięki Bogu za Dobrych Ludzi!!!!! I nie mówię tutaj tylko o moim Sąsiedzie.  :wink: 
Wszystkim Wam jeszcze raz bardzo, bardzo dziękuję za wszystko!  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:

----------


## bogumil

Tak na szybko wpadłam tutaj , że niby na chwilkę, i widzę, że .....wszyscy sobie dziękują i się ściskają! JA TEŻ CHCĘ  :big grin: 
Dziękuję, ze mogłam brać udział w tej,  jak zwykle pięknej akcji, forumowej rodzinki !!!! Uważam, że to najwspanialsza rzecz pod słońcem, DAĆ coś od siebie innym ....choć tyci, tyci....
Ściskam jeszcze raz Tomka i Majeczkę, życząc samych wspaniałych chwil i cierpliwości w pokonywaniu trudności....
macie tutaj morze dobrych serc  :hug:

----------


## TAR

> poszło na prv 
> 
> jea /króliku jeden.../ ożesz ty jeden przelicytowałeś mnie nie ładnie.... ale na "fajkę" to się wychodziło ...razem , a teraz przeciwko mnie Brutusie?


ze tak powiem "zycie" ..... :big lol:

----------


## Mmelisa

Ja nadal nie moge zrobic przelewu, bo czekam na_ dokladniejsze_ dane od Redakcji... 

wiem wiem,.. jak je otrzymacie, to mi przeslecie na pw  :smile:

----------


## kontradmiral86

> Kochani ode mnie przelew poszedł dzisiaj bo wczoraj niestety miałam bunt na pokładzie
> 
> potrzebuję namiary od *Miraska* i *duśka* na słoiczki - tu dodam że kochana *kjuta*  swoje wylicytowane słoiczki nakazała przesłać Mirasowi i Jego Dzieciaczkom 
> 
> a nabywców przepisu proszę o określenie się w jaki sposób życzą sobie dostawy przepisu pocztą zwykłą czy elektroniczną IwoBW chce elektronicznie, więc proszę pozostałych nabywców o określenie się w tej kwestii


To ja poproszę ze słoiczkiem  :wink:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Przelew poszedł, gratuluje wszystkim sprawnej i owocnej aukcji.
Do następnego razu  :bye:

----------


## DPS

Kochani - nie było mnie w kraju w czasie aukcji, wczoraj dopiero do przytomnych ludzi wróciłam.
Ale BARDZO DZIĘKUJĘ wszystkim, a zwłaszcza Tym, którzy zechcieli zalicytować pobyt w Domu Pod Sosnami - jestem wdzięczna i szczęśliwa!
Mmeliso - nie mogę się doczekać, kochana! 
Namiary do nas masz na naszej stronie O TEJ, czekam więc na wieści i uzgodnienie terminu (pamietaj, że gospodarstwo zaprasza Gości od maja do października).  :hug:   :hug:   :hug:

----------


## malka

Przelew poszedł - komu mam potwierdzenie wysłać ???


*Stary*, podeślij mi adres do wysyłki. 
Uuuuuaaaa, kwota jaką zalicytowałeś zaskoczyła mnie tak bardzo, że  jeśli Ci się bardzo nie spieszy do wysokoprocentowego alkoholizowania, to daj mi jeszcze dwa, trzy tygodnie  a dorzucę małą niespodziankę "na rozgrzewkę"  :smile:  

*JAGODA51,* ​adresik poproszę  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Przelew poszedł - *komu* mam potwierdzenie wysłać ???*...*


*malko* kochana - *nikomu*. Tu tak jakoś to działa, że potwierdzeń nie trzeba. To wyjątkowe forum przecież, nieprawdaż  :smile:

----------


## malka

> *malko* kochana - *nikomu*. Tu tak jakoś to działa, że potwierdzeń nie trzeba. To wyjątkowe forum przecież, nieprawdaż


Prawdaż, prawdaż  :big grin: 


Z tym,że myślałam,że te zbiórki w końcu zostały jakoś usankcjonowane prawnie i potwierdzenie potrzebne do tych celów.

----------


## Zochna

melduję, że przelałam  :smile: 

Cieszę , jeżeli w małym stopniu mogłam pomóc i dziękuję, 
że dzięki Wam mogłam sobie sprawić radość  :smile: 

A Dziewczyny prowadzące - na prezydenta ! 
(tzn nie żebym Wam źle życzyła - a wręcz _absolutnie naprzeciwko_  :wink:  )

----------


## braza

Czy ten numer konta na poprzedniej stronie to dla wszystkich i za każdy fant, bo nie chcę jakiegos babola strzelić a 50 złociszów czeka!!!
Uściski dla Komtura, Tomka i całej Jego wspaniałej Rodziny zostawiam!!!!!

----------


## anSi

*Braza* - tak - to jest nr konta dla wszystkich  :smile: 

*Nr konta i dane:
Tomasz Kępka 
77 1020 1068 0000 1402 0039 0856

Bank: PKO BP

Tytuł: Forum Muratora - od ....(nick)*

----------


## bpis

> - tu dodam że kochana *kjuta*  swoje wylicytowane słoiczki nakazała przesłać Mirasowi i Jego Dzieciaczkom


*Kjuta*! - Aleś super babka! :hug:  - fajna akcja - dzieciaczki na pewno się ucieszą!

----------


## Miras12

Mam pytanie. Mój komputer ostatnio szwankuje, czy forum się blokuje?

----------


## Miras12

No działa  :smile: 
Melduje, że od naszej cudnej trójeczki przelew również wykonany. 
Muszę wam cos powiedzieć w sekrecie. Tylko nikomu nie mówcie, żeby się nie rozniosło. 
A więc z licytacja było tak. Dzieci bardzo chciały dżemik i to koniecznie gesty  :smile: 
mama Edyta mówi dla mnie bierz wejściówkę do Edzi - my baby to se pogadamy.
No i mi został uśmiech Tomka. No i wiecie facet jestem więc nie rozgadajcie.
A tak na poważnie Dziękujemy za możliwość wzięcia udziału w aukcji. No i jeszcze poważniej to poproszę adres *Edzi i Pani Kasi*
Najważniejsze DZIEKUJEMY *kjuta* za miłą niespodziankę. Przesyłam całuski od dzieciaczków i ode mnie bo pewnie tez palucha do słoika włożę.  *kjuta* poproszę o twój adres celem dostarczenia milej niespodzianki od księżniczek.

----------


## XRV

Przelew wykonany dz za fajną "rozrywke" Tomkowi Zdruuufka życze pozdrawiam zacne grono forumowiczów... :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

> *Braza* - tak - to jest nr konta dla wszystkich 
> 
> *Nr konta i dane:
> Tomasz Kępka 
> 77 1020 1068 0000 1402 0039 0856
> 
> Bank: PKO BP
> 
> Tytuł: Forum Muratora - od ....(nick)*


ja nadal nie mam danych na przelew zagraniczny... a chcialabym miec juz to z glowy  :bash: 
Redakcjo! Ile moge czekac? 

nie moge sie na strone polskiego banku zalogowac...wiec czekam, w granicach cierpliwosci, na adres wlasiciela nr konta   :wink: 

*DPS'ia* Kochana  :hug:  
Wszystko w swoim czasie  :smile:   musze sprawdzic kiedy mozemy wziac wolne i z Toba to uzgodnie na spokojnie..

----------


## Redakcja

> ja nadal nie mam danych na przelew zagraniczny... a chcialabym miec juz to z glowy 
> Redakcjo! Ile moge czekac? 
> 
> nie moge sie na strone polskiego banku zalogowac...wiec czekam, w granicach cierpliwosci, na adres wlasiciela nr konta  
> 
> *DPS'ia* Kochana  
> Wszystko w swoim czasie   musze sprawdzic kiedy mozemy wziac wolne i z Toba to uzgodnie na spokojnie..


Pamiętamy o sprawie. A sprawa jest taka - dowiedzieliśmy się w rozmowie telefonicznej - że Majka musi sprawdzić do jakiego adresu przypisane jest konto, na które ma pójść przelew. Czekamy więc na wiadomość od niej.

----------


## Mmelisa

Ok. 
No to czekamy na Majki odzew  :smile:

----------


## tola

Przelew zrobiony,
adresy do wysyłki swoich fantów mam, tak więc dziś pakuję, jutro wysyłka.
O *Tomku i Majce* myślę ciepło jak zawsze,
o Was wszystkich też.
Jeszcze raz dziękuję za mnóstwo pozytywnej energii...do zobaczenie przy kolejnej aukcji  :smile:

----------


## JAGODA 51

Przelew zrobiony, dla Tomka i Majki dużo, dużo zdrowia. Dziękuję wszystkim za tak wspaniałą atmosferę, polecam się na przyszłość. Buziaki.

----------


## dusiek

Pieniążki wysłane,  serdecznie dziękuję za miły,  wspólnie spędzony czas. Dużo zdrowia i silnej woli życzę Tomkowi i Majce.

----------


## TAR

dotarla do mnie przesyłka od Agdusi i Żelki. 
Zelcia te wszystkie fanty znajda godne miejsce w moim domu, obraz Emilki w rzeczywistosci jest przesliczny, na pewno przy urzadzaniu poprosze o jeszcze  jakies inne pasujace  :smile:  

dziekuje  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

TAR-cia, , dziękuję, dziękuję pięknie. Przekażę Emilce, choć już wie, że brzozy będzie malować.  :wink:

----------


## anSi

I ja się pochwalę - rękodzieło Żelki to mistrzostwo świata. I dodatkowo - niespodzianka w paczce. Żelko - jesteś niesamowita  :smile:  Dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*anSi*, to ja dziękuję i cieszę się, że w realu się podoba i przede wszystkim, że pasuje. A niespodzianka jest od naszego Komtura za to, że z pociągu i na drobnym sprzęcie finiszówkę dzielnie poprowadziłaś!  :hug:

----------


## braza

Przelew poszedł!!!!

----------


## joliska

*Nefer, Ansi, Amtla* - proszę o adresy  :big grin:

----------


## Agduś

Jelonek dotarł - dziękuję Redakcji. Od razu został... Reniferem. Mam nadzieję, że się z tym pogodzi. Magda zbiera renifery. Będzie miał towarzystwo.

----------


## bpis

*Żelko!*
Odebrałam dzisiaj przesyłkę :wiggle: . Obrazki Emilki są urocze - ma dziewczyna zdolności! Podziękuj jej, proszę, ode mnie! :smile: 
Ale na bonus to ja nie zasłużyłam  :no:  
( Czy to Twoje zręczne palce wykonały to cacko?)
Dziękuję!! :hug:

----------


## Żelka

*bpis*, podziękuję Emilce, ucieszy się bardzo. Bonus (moich rąk dzieło) w pełni zasłużony, na pamiątkę od nas.  :hug:

----------


## bpis

*Żeluś*!
I jak tu Cię nie kochać, *Słonko Ty Nasze*?! :hug: 

 :bye:

----------


## anSi

Dostałam piękne zdjęcie od *joliski* i wciąż się nim zachwycam  :smile:  A że cyfrowe, to i tapetą na pulpicie się stało  :smile:

----------


## Agduś

Trzy pierwsze króliki wysłałam. Jeden dotarł na pewno, dwa już powinny. Klaraja swojego Królika na Zamówienie opisała (właśnie dzisiaj pracowicie upinałam falbanki na sukience) i adres podała. Wciąż czekam na opis królika Jarka i Justyny.

----------


## Mmelisa

Dajr znac, ze nasza Krolisia tez juz dotarla  :smile: )) 
Dziekujemy  :hug: 

Redakcjo, czy w wiadomej sprawie wiadomo juz cos? Trace cierpliwosc... :/

----------


## Agduś

Cieszę się i mam nadzieję, że kiecki za bardzo nie pomięła mimo podróży w ciasnocie.

----------


## klaraja

O, już falbanki się szyją .Cierpliwie czekamy,proszę się nie spieszyć,co by palców nie pokłuć  :wink:

----------


## Arnika

Kontradmirał i Tola...  alkohole dziś wysłałam, powinny być jutro  :smile: 

Jeszcze raz dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## TAR

*Zochna* w stosownej chwili kiedy zakoncze produkcje odezwe sie po adres, albo wyslij teraz i bedziesz miec niespodziewajke  :smile:

----------


## Agduś

> O, już falbanki się szyją .Cierpliwie czekamy,proszę się nie spieszyć,co by palców nie pokłuć


Suknia skończona. Jutro powinnam mieć już gotową Króliczkę Flamenco, tylko w naszej pasmanterii czerwonej róży nie mogę nabyć. Jutro małż będzie w Wieliczce - może znajdzie. Do Krakowa się nie wybieramy, ale już kazałam Pierworodnej szukać w Gdyni czerwonej róży. Jeżeli znajdzie, to najpóźniej w czwartek wieczorem będę ją miała.

----------


## anSi

> ...
> 
> Redakcjo, czy w wiadomej sprawie wiadomo juz cos? Trace cierpliwosc... :/


Redakcjo. co z tym kontem dla Mmelisy? Trochę to już trwa... :smile:

----------


## dusiek

> Redakcjo. co z tym kontem dla Mmelisy? Trochę to już trwa...


Ja zrobiłam przekaz przez Wester Union, szybko i bez problemów pieniążki doszły :yes:

----------


## TAR

Zostałam poproszona przez Malke o przekazanie info. Fanty dla *Starego* i *Jagody* wysle na pewno tylko w troche pozniejszym terminie. Ma w tej chwili jakies zawirowania i o szczegolach nie chce pisac za bardzo na forum, przeprasza mocno i prosi o wyrozumiałosc.  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

> Redakcjo. co z tym kontem dla Mmelisy? Trochę to już trwa...


AnSi Dziekuje za pytanie....ale wypinam sie w tej chwili na Redakcje, bo nie mam zamiaru czekac w nieskonczonosc, tym bardziej, ze spora kwota jest do przelania z mojej strony  :smile: 
przelew zrobie na konto mojej mamy w PL, a ona przeleje to dalej  :smile:  

Da sie? da sie  :smile: 




> Ja zrobiłam przekaz przez Western Union, szybko i bez problemów pieniążki doszły


Kurcze faktycznie! zapomnialam o Western Union  :big grin:  
To zrobie to w ten sposob..bedzie szybciej  :wiggle:

----------


## Miras12

Udało się wysłać jedne czekoladki do Kasi.
Drugie wciąż czekają na adres naszej kochanej Edzi. Przepraszam, czy koś mi może podrzucić adres Edzi bo pomimo próśb do dziś nie mam adresu.

----------


## EDZIA

> Udało się wysłać jedne czekoladki do Kasi.
> Drugie wciąż czekają na adres naszej kochanej Edzi. Przepraszam, czy koś mi może podrzucić adres Edzi bo pomimo próśb do dziś nie mam adresu.



Już poszło priv. Przepraszam, ale 2 tygodnie byłam bez kompa

----------


## Prababka

*Malka*,nic nie mów,niech Ci Sie tylko wszystko szybko odwiruje :hug:

----------


## dusiek

> AnSi Dziekuje za pytanie....ale wypinam sie w tej chwili na Redakcje, bo nie mam zamiaru czekac w nieskonczonosc, tym bardziej, ze spora kwota jest do przelania z mojej strony 
> przelew zrobie na konto mojej mamy w PL, a ona przeleje to dalej  
> 
> Da sie? da sie 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurcze faktycznie! zapomnialam o Western Union  
> To zrobie to w ten sposob..bedzie szybciej


Mmelisko, informacje podałam na pw.

----------


## klaraja

Agduś.bardzo Cię proszę, nie rób sobie takiego kłopotu!O róży nie było mowy :no:  I tak  będzie piękna

----------


## Agduś

Róża to drobiazg. Zresztą już ją mam - w Wieliczce była. Żaden kłopot, mnie to naprawdę bawi i szyję z przyjemnością, ale każdy model tylko raz.

----------


## XRV

DO TOLA... W zwiazku z tym że nie mogę wysłać do ciebie wiadomości na prv /5 razy wysyłałem.../ to uczynię to tutaj , a więc ...DZIEKUJĘ BARDZO  za przesyłke i bardzo miły dodatek. Wszystko dotarło cało i zdrowo  :smile:    zajeło już honorowe miejsce  i czeka na specjalną okazje /chociaz myśle że takowa właśnie była..../ dzięki raz jeszcze.... :smile:

----------


## malka

Żelko, przesyłkę odebrałam, choć długo musiała na poczcie poczekać  :oops: 

Serdecznie dziękujemy - wszyscy troje  :smile:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Moja przesyłka również dotarła, dziękuję bardzo.

----------


## Agduś

No nie mogę - muszę się pochwalić:



To pierwszy z Królików na Życzenie

----------


## wu

bajerancka *Agduś* cudo i mniodzio :Lol:

----------


## klaraja

A ja chciałam się pochwalić,ze jestem właścicielką tej pięknej królisi oraz,ze poznałam osobiście Agduś. Było mi niezmiernie miło .Jeszcze raz pięknie dziękuję.

----------


## Prababka

*Malka*-ileż radości niesie ta Twoja poczta :smile:  :hug: 
Agduś-zdolna jesteś,a ja ciągle nie wiem czy białego ,czy szaraczka :smile:

----------


## anSi

Szaraczki są piękne...tak w ogóle  :smile:  *Agduś* - zdolniacha z Ciebie.

----------


## Żelka

*malko*, to ja Wam dziękuję za wszystko! 
*Agudś*, jaka piękna tancerka z tej króliczki! No kapelusz i sukienka, mistrzostwo!!!  :yes:

----------


## Agduś

> A ja chciałam się pochwalić,ze jestem właścicielką tej pięknej królisi oraz,ze poznałam osobiście Agduś. Było mi niezmiernie miło .Jeszcze raz pięknie dziękuję.


Mnie też było miło, że sąsiadkę poznałam.  :wiggle: 

Dziękuję za dobre słowa pod adresem króliczki.  :smile:

----------


## klaraja

Moje dziecię powiedziało,że nie spodziewało się,że będzie aż taka śliczna.Felicja siedzi na honorowym miejscu :big grin:

----------


## tola

> DO TOLA... W zwiazku z tym że nie mogę wysłać do ciebie wiadomości na prv /5 razy wysyłałem.../ to uczynię to tutaj , a więc ...DZIEKUJĘ BARDZO  za przesyłke i bardzo miły dodatek. Wszystko dotarło cało i zdrowo    zajeło już honorowe miejsce  i czeka na specjalną okazje /chociaz myśle że takowa właśnie była..../ dzięki raz jeszcze....


*XRV*, wiadomości przeczytane, już się nie martw, dotarły, odpisałam  :smile: 
A wszystko co tu miało miejsce, czyli licytacja, korespondencja, to była dla mnie wielka przyjemność.
Za wszystko dziękuje i pozdrawiam serdecznie  :smile:

----------


## Agduś

Wczoraj wrócił do mnie list polecony, którym wysłałam na adres podany (po kilku prośbach) przez Jarka i Justynę. List ma adnotację, że nie został odebrany po dwukrotnym awizowaniu. Jakby co, to mam do wglądu dowód nadania listu. Chciałam się wywiązać ze zobowiązania, ale nie wyszło - nie z mojej winy.

----------


## kjuta

Witam,

w wyniku zamieszania dopiero wczoraj dostałam do rąk własnych kartkę z życzeniami świątecznymi od Tomka i Majki, Tomek własnoręcznie napisał życzenia, czym ogromnie mnie wzruszył  :hug:  

Tomku, Majko dziękuję! 

dużo zdrowia Kochani, radości i wszystkiego dobrego!

----------


## Amtla

Zmiana miejsca zamieszkania także i u mnie była powodem późnego dostarczenia życzeń od Tomka i Majki...

Tomku, dzielny Woju, pięknie napisałeś własnoręcznie życzenia  :yes:  :smile:  

Cały czas trzymam kciuki za postępy  :hug:

----------


## TAR

Ponawiam sie o adres od Zochny, bo wciaz wisze jej nalewke a ta konczy sie robic, prawie doszła  :smile: 

Zoooochnaaaaaa hop hop, dawa adres :big grin:

----------


## kjuta

heloł  :smile: )

czy my coś dla Tomka, Marymontu i innych ?


buziaki!

----------


## TAR

no wlasnie, mam nowy dom i potrzebuje przyozdobic go swiatecznie  :big grin:  bedzie Marymont? z ubieglych edycji mam wieniec, bombke i eko choinke  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Kochani, dla Marymontu już jest corocznie udeptane, że aukcje zaczynają się w okolicach Św. Mikołaja, więc będzie trzeba zaglądać po, w okolicach, 6.12. na pewno się zacznie.
Dla Tomka Komtura tutaj jest piękna akcja Chefa Paula
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...rill-dla-Tomka
W kolejce czekają Dziewczynki Mirka, we wątku Dziewczynek Mirek wspominał, że zbierają na kolejną operację, która ma być gdzieś w kwietniu, i na ten cel muszą uzbierać 20.000.zl. Czy coś z tym zrobimy do kwietnia? Jeśli tak, to proszę pisać we wątku Mirka Dziewczynek.
Dawno na forum też nic nie było dla małego Frania, który wiadomo, też cały czas ma duże potrzeby.... We wątku Frania, też można od czasu do czasu pisać i wesprzeć chociaż słownie...
Na pewno jeszcze nie jedną aukcję na forum uda się zrobić dla nich wszystkich, ja w to wierzę. A wiarę swoją na faktach opieram, a fakty są jakie są to każdy widzi..., bo Wy o nich pamiętacie...
A więc, w grudniu mamy Marymont a dalej będziemy pilnować... i kibicować...  :hug: Zaglądajcie tylko czasami do nich wszystkich, bo sam fakt, że ktoś pamięta dodaje człowiekowi siły.  :wiggle:

----------


## Żelka

Wiem, że u Tomka mogę, więc wklejam. 

Kochani, nasz Franio ma aukcję świąteczne na Allegro. Są tam, między innymi prace naszych Forumowiczek, bardzo proszę zerknijcie, bo warto! 
Przepiękne poduszki *Agduś*, cudowne serwetki *Parbabki*, są też kartki i dużo innych rzeczy na prezenty..., wszystko rękodzieło, każdy drobiazg to małe dzieło sztuki. Święta idą, pomagajmy proszę!  :hug: 
http://charytatywni.allegro.pl/listi...nPurposeId=139

----------


## nitubaga

Witam,

czy w tym roku są aukcje na Ognisko Marymont?, bo szperam i szperam i się doszpera nie mogę  :smile:

----------


## bpis

Cześć!
Aukcja po raz drugi odbywa się na konkurencyjnym forum. Kończy się 17.12.2019r. 
Tak że niewiele czasu zostało...

https://forum.budujemydom.pl/topic/3...e-i-licytacja/

----------


## TAR

akurat bardzo załuje, ze sie z muratora przeniesli, tamci forumowicze mniej skorzy do licytacji a tu zawsze grało i buczało jak sie patrzy i kwoty jakby wyższe i licytujacych i fantow wiecej :cool:

----------


## bpis

No fakt - mały ruch na licytacji, jakieś martwe tamto forum. To nie to, co kiedyś się działo na tym forum.

Ale i na tym forum teraz jest nieciekawie. Pamiętam, gdy ludzie zgłaszali zaśmiecanie wątków, gdy ktoś umieścił link do licytacji...
W ogóle ludzie zrobili się jakoś mniej skorzy do pomocy, szkoda...

----------


## TAR

no bo teraz generalnie trend roszczeniowy i brania a nie dawania. widac to w kazdym aspekcie zycia codziennego, to co sie dziwic. co sie dzieje z tym forum, nie wiem, cos przy zmianach poszlo nie tak, byc moze nie w te strone co powinno. przyznaje ze tez sie zawinelam i sporadycznie bywam w zaprzyjaznionych watkach.

----------


## bpis

Halo, halo!
Ostatni dzień aukcji dla dzieciaków z Ogniska Marymont!!!
Zapraszamy :yes: 
(Adres we wpisie powyżej)

----------

